# venting from mobile home through new metal roof



## jeanmoon (Jul 24, 2010)

I want to put a metal roof onto my existing mobile home roof. My gas furance vent is not tall enough to go through the new metal roof. I have been told that a mobile home gas furnace vent has both the intake and out-take in the same design; a pipe within a pipe, that is why my pipe is 12 inches in diameter. I believe it is this type of exhaust & intake system.

I have also been told that I only need to bring the exhaust pipe through the new metal roof and that the intake pipe can draw its air from inside the roof. I have end vents on both sides of my mobile home allowing it to draw enough air. My question is; is this feasible and is this safe. I would not want to have it catch fire.


----------



## -Pjackso (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't know about mobile home exhaust vents. But if you're correct (pipe-within-a-pipe), then I would recommend you have both pipes thru the roof. Having a hidden (blind) intake doesn't seem smart from a maintenance or accessiblility standpoint.

Also, I think mobile homes can only have 1 layer of roofing. So plan on a tear-off. I've seen old mobile homes with multiple layers, and the roof sags between the rafters with the extra weight. Looks terrible.


Note: I am not a roofer.


----------



## jeanmoon (Jul 24, 2010)

You are right about making acessibility very difficult. I was trying to cut the size of the vent down going through the new roof from 10 or 12 inches to either 4 or 6 inches.

The new roof will be built as a truss, and I am planning to use it to help hold the ceiling in place. I also have 2x6 walls to support the weight. Thanks for your thoughts. It helps.


----------



## BrowneBearLLC (Apr 8, 2015)

Trailer roofs are not like stick built homes and can only have one layer


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I hope you weren't to late in telling him that. I'm sure its a 10 year project...


----------



## BrowneBearLLC (Apr 8, 2015)

Also, do not rely on attic space for air going to the burner. I have found so many trailers that have plugged up roof vents I could not count them on one hand.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

So 6 in total?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

1985gt said:


> I hope you weren't to late in telling him that. I'm sure its a 10 year project...



:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

:whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2:

................. :wheelchair:


----------

